#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  geen vriend of vriendin, wat te doen

## shemen

Alle religies hebben veel gemeen, gelukkig, daardoor valt er goed samen te leven; juist over de belangrijkste morele kwesties denken zij gelijk: begrip en liefde, vrede en gastvrijheid, wijsheid en een mild oordeel. Vrede zij met u, Shemen.

----------

